# Milk Withdrawal From DiMethox?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I want to treat for cocci but I don't know the milk withdrawal time. I use it for drinking, lotions and soap (soon).
I use the 40% DiMethox.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Milk withdrawal time for Sulfadimethoxine is 5 milkings or 60 hours whichever is longer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jill


----------

